# new from wenatchee washington!!



## Vikz (Jan 28, 2012)

hello guys and gals! My wife and i decided to take up snowboardin, my wife is a skier but I'm not so I asked her if she wants to learn snowboarding with me even though i'm a little old for this sport, lets just say last time I rode a skateboard was maybe 25yrs ago!anyway so we got a good deal for are boards, I got a TRIP snowboard (size 151) with Atlantic bindings and my boots are BD snoaboard shoes, my wife has the LAMAR merlot 151 with Lt20 bindings and TYPE snowboard boots.what you guys think on the gear we got??I have a lot of question but my main one is how do I slow down? not stop just kinda slow my decent a bit. Thanks in advance and I will try to post some pics of our boards..

hers


















mine


----------



## HiddenPerson (Jan 29, 2012)

To slow down you need to put pressure on your heel or toes, that is also how you stop. (Very general tutorial) 

I guess that's a good board size, I'm not an expert, but you might want a smaller board because you skate. 

Hope that helps, I'm new to this forum.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Vikz said:


>


Just a suggestion, but it looks like the bindings on this board are set to 0 degrees and have no angle. This can make turning really hard and un-intuitive. Your bindings will have plates in the middle that rotate when you unscrew them. Assuming you use a Regular Stance (the board is set up that way), I would start off rotating your front foot 12 degrees out and the back foot 9 degrees out. This is a mellow duck-stance that will make general maneuvering easier.

To get a better idea of the basics of snowboarding, there are some instructional videos found here: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-instructors/ by our resident instructor Snowolf and others.

Welcome to the forum, if you have any other questions feel free to share.


----------

